# Residential Stairways code requirements



## hgrimberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, I am designing an outdoor stair of about 15 risers, one flight only with one landing in the middle. This stair is connecting a frontyard above with a backyard below. I am hesitant if this stair should have railings plus handrails on both sides as required for any commercial stair. This is a stair on a house lot, so I don't know if for residential stairs, the requirements are the same. The other question I have is if for a residential stair, the 12" extension of the handrail (if a handrail is required) is required on both sides.
Any help will be really appreciated since I can't find any clear explanation of this on the codes.
Thank you


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2016)

If I read your question correctly

Is it anyway connected to the house??

Or just walkway in the yard??


----------



## hgrimberg (Jun 17, 2016)

No, it is outside the house, in the yard, totally de-attached from the house.


----------



## north star (Jun 17, 2016)

*@ ^ @*


hgrimberg,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !

Is the "proposed" stairway for the homeowners ONLY, or for public
access & use ?


*^ @ ^*


----------



## hgrimberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you! The proposed stairway is for the homeowner access and use only.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2016)

There have been numerous opinions as to whether the stair requirements of the IRC are applicable when not part of the means of egress from the home.
From what I understand with your post your stair is not part of the means of egress from the home and I am of the opinion the code does not regulate these stairs.
However as a designer you are held to a higher expectation as to what is a "standard industry practice" which would include handrails in your design. 15 risers would not be easy to defend against a slip and fall suit as maybe 2 or 3 risers would be in a yard (landscape steps) . 
FYI
Every insurance general liability inspection that I have done for over 25 different insurance companies all have a recommendation that handrails be installed on steps with 3 or more risers 

I recommend you include handrails in your design


----------



## hgrimberg (Jun 17, 2016)

You are right, this is not a mean of egress from the home, it is just a stair to access one side of the yard to another that is divided by an 8' high retaining wall. So, do you suggest having handrails on both sides? And what about the 12" extensions of these handrails on both ends?
Thank you


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 17, 2016)

Retaining walls are Group U structures. There is no means of egress associated with a retaining wall as it’s not occupied, so the guardrail, handrail and other provisions cannot be applied to a retaining wall as a requirement in my opinion.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome!

I agree with mtlogcabin, it's a landscaping feature, do as you please.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2016)

Residential only requires a handrail on one side and the 12" horizontal at the top not the bottom.

Personally that is all I would put in my design since that would be an "industry standard" for stairs on residential properties. 

It is not an "accessibility issue" you are just trying to reduce a slip and fall accident. Over time exterior stairs are susceptible to wet surfaces, ice, snow, debris, differential settlement, frost heaving and a host of other things that can contribute to slip and falls depending on where you are.


----------



## hgrimberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## fw. (Jul 12, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> Residential only requires a handrail on one side and the 12" horizontal at the top not the bottom.


Can you cite the code section requiring this in the IRC?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2016)

delete


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2016)

fw. said:


> Can you cite the code section requiring this in the IRC?



My mistake, not required in the IRC or within a dwelling unit under the IBC


----------

